# Testing, Texting, Testifying......1....2.....3



## Gary O' (Jul 21, 2021)

*I.......HATE......TEXTING*

Callouses on my fingers and thumbs don't help

Saw a young lady today, on a skateboard, rolling thru a crosswalk......looking at her phone......texting 

I have friends/acquaintances that seem to love to text
....and that's fine
But they seem to love to text..... *ME!*

I put up with it....some
But if the conversation grows to more than, say, four words
and needs a wordy response from me, I put together these words;

*Call me*

It's worth the consecrated effort of five minutes to find those seven letters with my thumbs 

However, the default mechanism on my iPhone don't really help much

Sometimes *Call Me *turns into *Cauliflower meat*
(My thumbs hit more than one key at a time)

So, gotta take some of the sweet time I have left to proof read



Do the rest of you geezers like texting?

If so......


*WHY?*


----------



## Gaer (Jul 21, 2021)

If I text, I do it verbally through Siri.
I think I'm the only one in the world who fights with Siri.
I like that; "Call me!"  
I am rather old-fangled when it comes to the new technology.
No, Gary, Not a fan of texting!


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 21, 2021)

no...


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

I text rather than call if I am in a rush.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2021)

No!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 21, 2021)

Sorry, I'm old school. I don't text. I tried it once and screwed it up on my flip phone, yes flip phone. I told you I was old school.  
Someone has something to tell or ask me , call me on the phone and talk to me, I want to hear a voice not read words. Plus I'm all thumbs.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 21, 2021)

I speak my text messages and let the recipient wade through the typos.  Give him/her time to work the grey matter.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

I  use Whatsapp on my computer to their phone.. it's just like writing a post here or email.. very quick and free...  and using a regular keyboard

I rarely text if I'm out of the house..I can't really see without  reading specs on anyway..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 21, 2021)

I text and prefer it


----------



## win231 (Jul 21, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *I.......HATE......TEXTING*
> 
> Callouses on my fingers and thumbs don't help
> 
> ...


I'm one of the rare people who don't have a cell phone. 
Like Matthew Quigley said, _"I never had much use for one."_
Do your friends text you even after they see your photo?


----------



## officerripley (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> Do your friends text you even after they see your photo?


They're dropping off

My lady carries that baggage now with the fam

I have one, rather new, friend that keeps texting (testing) me
I gotta break him in



Maybe jus' break his thumbs


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 21, 2021)

Gaer said:


> If I text, I do it verbally through Siri.


I may try that
Siri and I have had our conversations


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Do the rest of you geezers like texting?


Same as you, CALL ME!!!


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

I recall that woman in China who was texting or dialing on her phone & she walked into an open manhole & was never seen again.  I wonder if she held on to her phone while she drowned.

A couple of years ago, I was waiting to make a right turn.  A young fool was standing at the curb texting.  Of course, he didn't notice that the light turned green.  I waited a few seconds in case he noticed & started crossing the street.  When I realized he wasn't going to cross, I started my turn, then he looks up & jumps into the street.  When I barely stopped in time, he gives ME a dirty look.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 22, 2021)

_"Winter, spring, summer, or fall 
 All you have to do is call ..."_ - Carole King


----------



## Ronni (Jul 22, 2021)

I can go a week or more without talking on  the phone. Comparatively, between clients, my kids and grands, husband, friends, I send and receive countless texts back and forth every day.  And that’s not counting the texts I send on Ron’s behalf from his phone because he’s very slow so he gets frustrated.  I can text fast enough to keep up with him if he dictates what he wants to say slowly.

Tennessee is a hands free state so if I’m in the car and need to send a text I use talk to text.

And just FYI, the entirety of this response, (and almost all of my posts on SF) are sent from my phone.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 22, 2021)

I would text if I could find someone to text with.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> They're dropping off
> 
> My lady carries that baggage now with the fam
> 
> ...


both of you sign up for whatsapp.. it just sits on your desktop..you can be having a convo here , and on whatsapp at the same time..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> I recall that woman in China who was texting or dialing on her phone & she walked into an open manhole & was never seen again.  I wonder if she held on to her phone while she drowned.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was waiting to make a right turn.  A young fool was standing at the curb texting.  Of course, he didn't notice that the light turned green.  I waited a few seconds in case he noticed & started crossing the street.  When I realized he wasn't going to cross, I started my turn, then he looks up & jumps into the street.  When I barely stopped in time, he gives ME a dirty look.


happens here all the time. Despite it being illegal to text and drive people do.. and they sometimes kill other people because of their erratic driving.IMO they should get a life sentence for that.. but more often than not they get a driving ban and slap on the writs.. 12 month prison max.... can you believe that ?

I get sick and tired of people walking out into the road while they're texting and not looking towards the traffic.. ( just so you non-brits know).. Jay walking is not illegal here so people walk out from everywhere and anywhere on main  high volume traffic roads... from behind cars, trucks, buses... reading or texting on their phone..


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> happens here all the time. Despite it being illegal to text and drive people do.. and they sometimes kill other people because of their erratic driving.IMO they should get a life sentence for tha.. but more often than not they get a driving ban and slap on the writs.. 12 month prison max.... can you believe that ?
> 
> I get sick and tired of people walking out into the road while they're texting and not looking towards the traffic.. ( just so you non-brits know).. Jay walking is not illegal here so people walk out from everythwre and anywhere on main  high volume traffic roads... from behind cars, trucks, buses... reading or texting on their phone..


Yes, it's really tragic when a pedestrian is texting & gets hit by a car. 
Their body leaves a big dent in the car & also a broken windshield.  And the blood is really hard to remove after it dries.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, it's really tragic when a pedestrian is texting & gets hit by a car.
> Their body leaves a big dent in the car & also a broken windshield.  And the blood is really hard to remove after it dries.


Well  it's taking selfishness to a new level dontcha think ?


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> both of you sign up for whatsapp.. it just sits on your desktop..you can be having a convo here , and on whatsapp at the same time..


Yeah, I'm considering that

Not so good for when out and about, but, yeah


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 22, 2021)

Sort of hard for me to text WithOut  a cell phone  !

YES ,, hubby  & I are old fashioned


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2021)

I text often,  usually  to family,   but won't do it when I'm  in a rush.... never comes out right!


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Sometimes *Call Me *turns into *Cauliflower meat*


I love that!  I always use the microphone to just speak my text messages.  The first smart phone that I used would 'cauliflower meat' all the time and I found it hilarious (the recipient, pretty much only my daughter back in those days) did not enjoy it tho, ha ha.   My current phone understands me and so texting is a lot more boring now.

I prefer texting because I'm an introvert and appreciate being able to ignore texts and/or take my time responding.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 22, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I prefer texting because I'm an introvert and appreciate being able to ignore texts and/or take my time responding


Yeah, I get that

It's where my lady is


----------



## Lakeland living (Jul 22, 2021)

Have to say , it can be funny. Have seen a lady walk into a trucks exterior rear view mirror. Done while texting.
 Good thing the truck was stopped.
    Don't txt but I do leave messages...the verbal kind, suggesting the same verbal contact would work better. Amazing how some replies vanish or take days to arrive.   lol


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Mike (Jul 27, 2021)

A phone is for voices, a typewriter or computer keyboard is for text!

I don't like text either, but I do use it.

The autocorrect on a phone can be made to accept your words and
leave them as you want, when typing, the word appears in the part
where the message is, it is also just above the keyboard at the left
side, when I write any words, I always finish by touching that word,
if you do, the phone will not change it.

Mike.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 27, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


>


And someone like this is driving a vehicle behind you just seconds before he / she rear ends you. It hurts! I still feel the pain in my neck and lower back 5 years later when a teenager texting rear ended my new SUV with less than 2,000 miles on it. I was stopped at a red light.


----------

